# 67 vette



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

This is what i've got so far.




























Thank you for looking.
Feed back?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That looks nice, both the build and the detail of the kit. Who makes it?


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

its a revell 2n'1 skill level 3


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I thought Revell always made the best kits when I was a kid. Looks like they're keeping up the tradition. (although Tamiya are mighty nice...)


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

That looks good and clean, and that shade of blue always looks good on Vette's.
Russell


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

This is my fav body style of the corvette


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

wow, awesome and a very detailed kit, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Your doing a great job so far


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I can't wait to finish it.


----------

